# 1/2 mile hilly drive - am I on the right track?



## csnyder (Dec 19, 2008)

I just closed on a house about 3 weeks ago. The house is in a valley. The only big detractor to the place is the driveway needed to get to it. I have to go up and then back down about a 150-200 foot hill to get to the house. Of course like all good hill climbs, it gets steeper towards the top.

The previous owner plowed it with his jeep if it was 3-4 inches. If there was more snow than that he paid somebody to come out. I'd like to do it myself if possible, I need a second vehicle anyway in case my car breaks down.

From reading past threads, I started looking for a 3/4 or 1 ton 350 4x4. Possibly chains, or would ballast be enough? Is there a point where ballast causes more harm than good on an incline?

Here's a shot I took while I was writing up an offer in the fall. Unfortunately you can't see the whole drive through the trees, but it'll give you an idea of the hill. The drive goes up to the left then makes a 90 degree turn and climbs to that break in the treeline (straight up from the car). Then it goes down the other side to get to the road.










Am I on the right track?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

You are sort of. lol. no on the chains I think the ballast would be enough. But you are on the right track I would look for either a 3/4 ton or a 1 ton or even a 1/2 ton if need be. JMHO


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Its dirt too.....Pave it if you can afford to or buy a good tractor.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

whats wrong with chains? Its a dirt road, i would much rather have chains on my rubber when diggin into dirt.....and ballast is always a plus to offset the weight of the plow.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You would need 4 tire chains so you won't get stuck like we got stuck for 1 hour try unstuck in 3 a.m..

Our truck couldn't do that at deer camp if there was ice on hill it would slide then get stuck worse. Many guys who try get over hill end hit tree or fall in curb.


Are you talk about superduty F350? that good truck.


What average snow you get?


----------



## csnyder (Dec 19, 2008)

"average" snow here is supposed to be 48". Last winter was a record breaker and we got something over 100". This winter is shaping up to be above average too, I think we already got 25" and it's not even January yet.

A tractor is tempting.. but to find one that can push snow is tough in winter. Drag blade for 1/2 mile on hills would be a pain. I'm keeping an eye out for anything that sounds tempting though.


----------



## airportplower (Dec 23, 2008)

id look into getting a tractor with a blower


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

airportplower;687455 said:


> id look into getting a tractor with a blower


Better idea. My Uncle's friend who have one at deer camp. big problem try not pick up gravel that would destroy snowblower but he alway raise snowblower off gravel 3" so no problem now.

Best is 4wd with lock diff tractor for this due hill


----------



## airportplower (Dec 23, 2008)

well if u lowerd the shoes on the blower then it wouldnt be a problem


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

Let me say.... BEAUTIFUL PROPERTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## sugarhillctd (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm strickly an amateur- I only plow for me.

I have a similar situation with 1/3 mile of unpaved road- steep up and down where it leaves the town road.

I have used a 3/4 ton GMC pushing a 9' Fisher MM2- couple of times each winter I would have to do 4 wheel chains due to ice.

I now do it with a NH 4WD tractor w/ loaded tires, rear chains, a front end loader and rear grading blade. Probably going to get a blower soon.

From what you tell us, IMHO either one would do the job.

One question though- after the snow clears, do you have a mud season? If you do, keep that in mind. That can be worse than getting buried in snow.

John


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Always plow with the storm. If you go out and make passes at least every 4-6" of snow you won't have any problem with a 4x4 and a plow. If you wait out the storm and try to push 12-18" you might be looking for trouble. Make sure to push back the snow far enough to leave room for more accumilation. Weight (ballast) will help, chains only if extremely ice. You can do drivetrain damage with chains as it puts alot more torque on everything. 
As for the vehicle you need to consider whether you need cargo area of a pickup or seating area for your family. You could do this with a mid sized SUV and a plow or a full size truck with a plow. Bigger is better but not always necessary. I have done commercial plowing with a Bronco just as well as with a F350. Sometimes smaller and more manuverable is better.
Tractrors are fine but unless you get a newer one with an enclosed cab & heat it will get cold and the fun will be gone real quick.


----------



## csnyder (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks all.

I just saw a 350 chevy dump that sounded good. 8.5 meyer plow. But it was a dually, probably not too good on hills. Also 3 speed auto w/o overdrive probably means it'll cost me a small fortune in gas if I had to drive around with it.

I don't really need cabin space. I live alone + 2 dogs. I'd rather have a bed for lumber and such.


----------



## csnyder (Dec 19, 2008)

rbergevine;687561 said:


> Let me say.... BEAUTIFUL PROPERTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! It's great having no neighbors.. except for the snow part 

And that's a nice setup Magik235. I'll definitely have to look into putting a pipe on the edge.


----------

